# Almost at lock down



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I have eggs to hatch in the 4th 5th and 6th I think. Either way there last three days share a day. Is it okay for me to take the egg turner out on the 19 day just to be sure that the later hatchers will be turned enough? Or will they be fine?


----------



## mstricer (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes unless you get pips on day 18. I usually leave it in until I either see a pip or hear peeping. Good luck.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

mstricer said:


> Yes unless you get pips on day 18. I usually leave it in until I either see a pip or hear peeping. Good luck.


Thank you!


----------

